# أرجو من الجميع المساعدة ( نماذج أمتحانات الهيئة السعودية للأجهزة الطبية- البرومتك )



## تامر2004 (10 أبريل 2011)

*هل يوجد أحد يقدر يعطيني مجموعة من النماذج التي تخص أمتحانات الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية( لفني الأجهزة الطبية ) علي أن تكون باللغة الأنجليزية ــــ أرجو من الجميع مساعدتي أن أمكن حيث أني مقبل علي امتحان البرومترك لفني الأجهزة الطبية ولابد أن أكون لدي خلفية حتي أجتازه بأذن الله ... وشكراً للجميع*


----------



## تامر2004 (28 أبريل 2011)

هذه عينة من الأسئلة 

1. In fresh, normal human blood, the volume of cells is what percent of the
total volume?
1. 25%
2. 45%
3. 80%
4. 90%


2. What are the three components of an ordinary fire?
1. Gas, liquid, vapor
2. Smoke, flame, heat
3. Fuel, heat, oxygen
4. Flames, sparks, explosions


3. In a single-stage amplifier with a transistor in common-emitter
configuration featuring a purely resistive load, the emitter voltage and
the collector voltage are
1. in phase.
2. not related.
3. 90
o
out of phase.
4. 180
o
out of phase.


4. A sphygmomanometer is used for
1. measuring blood pressure.
2. collecting urine for analysis.
3. measuring respiration rate.
4. high-speed counting of erythrocytes


5. A dampened waveform on an invasive blood pressure monitor is
usually caused by
1. a defective monitor.
2. air bubbles in the fluid system.
3. the transducer being above the patient.
4. the transducer being below the patient



أجابات الأسئلة السابقة للمراجعة CORRECT ANSWERS TO SAMPLE QUESTIONS:
1.. 2
2. 3
3. 4
4. 1
5. 2


هذه عينة لأشكال الأسئلة وأرجو من الأخوي بالمنتدي من يجد أي أسئلة وأجاباتها بمثل هذا الشكل أرجو وضعها والله الموفق ...


----------



## تامر2004 (28 أبريل 2011)

ياشباب أرجو من الجميع المساعدة


----------



## mohammed.madani (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب


----------



## عماد - تركي (2 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية انا مهندس اجهزة طبية وامتحنت وهاي بعض الاسئلة 
1- what is mean computer 
- input & output
-hardware & software
-system & aplication
2- full tank need 18 h & the drain need 6h if we open the input and the drain how long time need to empty the tank 
- 10 h
-12 h
-15 h
-6 h
3- we need to transfer the patient from or to recuvery room and we have etype o2 cylinder the gage 1800 psi and the patient need 8l/min , and the distance between or and recouvery 20 minute how long time can use the cylinder 
- 1 m
-10-m
-30 m 
-45 m
- 72 m
-4 carbon filter of water treatment
- romove salt
- remove pacteria
-remove clorine 
- 
5- which is not considar as memory
- RAM
-ROM
-UAL
-CASH
6-one over building and need to through ball after how long time it wii in the floor 165+4t+t2=ft
- 1 s
- 10 s
- 15 s
- 3 m 
- 5 m


----------



## عماد - تركي (2 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية انا مهندس اجهزة طبية وامتحنت وهاي بعض الاسئلة 
1- what is mean computer 
- input & output
-hardware & software
-system & application
2- full tank need 18 h & the drain need 6h if we open the input and the drain how long time need to empty the tank 
- 10 h
-12 h
-15 h
-6 h
3- we need to transfer the patient from or to recovery room and we have e type o2 cylinder the gage 1800 psi and the patient need 8l/min , and the distance between or and recovery 20 minute how long time can use the cylinder 
- 1 m
-10-m
-30 m 
-45 m
- 72 m
-4carbon filter of water treatment
- remove salt
- remove bacteria
-remove chlorine 
- 
5- which is not consider as memory
- RAM
-ROM
-UAL
-CASH
6-one over building and need to through ball after how long time it will in the floor 165+4t+t2=ft
- 1 s
- 10 s
- 15 s
- 3 m 
- 5 m​


----------



## abu nawaf 2 (4 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية ياشباب
ممكن اعرف عدد الاسئلة في الاختبار
وكم سؤال تجاوب حتي تعدي الاختبار​


----------



## عماد - تركي (4 مايو 2011)

عدد الاسئلة 70 سؤال نسبة نجاح المهندس 32 سؤال صحيح (45%) والفني 25 سؤال (35%)
من ضمن الاسئلة 5-6 اسئلة على قوانين نيوتن
5-6 اسئلة على معلومات عامة عن الكمبيوتر
5-6 اسئلة على وظائف الاجهزة الطبية
5-6 اسئلة على الاكترونيات


----------



## تامر2004 (4 مايو 2011)

عماد - تركي قال:


> عدد الاسئلة 70 سؤال نسبة نجاح المهندس 32 سؤال صحيح (45%) والفني 25 سؤال (35%)
> من ضمن الاسئلة 5-6 اسئلة على قوانين نيوتن
> 5-6 اسئلة على معلومات عامة عن الكمبيوتر
> 5-6 اسئلة على وظائف الاجهزة الطبية
> 5-6 اسئلة على الاكترونيات



*الله يبارك في الجميع وأنتظر المزيد من المشاركات ـــ ولعلم الجميع أن هذا اول منتدي يقوم بوضع بعض الأسئلة للبرومترك وهذا يعني بأنه يتميز بنخبة كبيرة ومتميزة من المهندسين والفنين في مجال الأجهزة الطبية ـ
وأخيرا أرجو من أخي عماد أنه لو متذكر المزيد من هذه الأسئلة اين يضع لنا ... وربنا يوفق الجميع الي مايرضاه ....
*


----------



## ham-500 (14 مايو 2011)

عماد - تركي قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية انا مهندس اجهزة طبية وامتحنت وهاي بعض الاسئلة
> 1- what is mean computer
> - input & output
> -hardware & software
> ...




مكن الحل


----------



## ham-500 (14 مايو 2011)

ممكن تزودنا عن الاسئله اكثر قرب الاختبار تكفون


----------



## تامر2004 (15 مايو 2011)

أرجو من الجميع الدعاء لي حيث أني مقبل يوم الأربعاء 18/5/2011 علي امتحان البرومترك 
وأن شاء الله سوف أضع لكم الأسئلة التي يمكن أن أتذكرها وربنا يعني علي مشكلة اللغة هي الشيئ الوحيد الذي يعيق أجتياز الأمتحان برغم أن في تخصصات لابد لها من اللغة مثل السجلات الطبية لتعاملها مع ملفات المرضي التي تحتوي علي تقرير طبية باللغة الأنجليزية ولكن أمتحانهم يكون أختيار بين العربية والأنجليزية وأيضا مهندسي الأجهزة الطبية الأكثر وأقدر منا خبرة ليس لهم أمتحانات ولا تسجيل في هذه الهيئة ... لاأله ألاالله وسبحان الله ... وحسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل 
وأخيراً... ربنا يوفق الجميع 
لاتنسوني من الدعاء بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## تامر2004 (20 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله قد ذهبت للأمتحان يوم الأربعاء الساعة 7 مساء ولله الحمد راسبت وأخذت 36% ولم أنجح ولن أنجح أبداً 

ياأخواني هذا ليس أمتحان لمجرد هل تصلح او لاتصلح للعمل 
هذا ماهو غير امتحان يستحق أن يكون أمتحان لخبير وباحث ومخترع في الأجهزة الطبية 
الأمتحان ياشباب يتضمن كثير من التعقيد 
1- تعقيد في اللغة ( مثل أنه يأتي بشيئ من المعاني الغير مفهومه داخل السأل)
2- تعقيد في الأجابة ( مثل أن تكون هناك عدد 2 أجابة متشابهتان تماما والله العظيم تماما وهي الأجابة الصحيحه يعني لو أختارت رقم ب وتكون نفس الأجابة متشابة في د السأل المهم كيف سوف يقوم بحساب هذه الأجابة هل هي ب أم د )
3- عقدة في ماذا يريد من السأل ( مثل uwand wire resistance is تحتاج سلك مقاومة لأيه ويجيب لك 3 أختيارات high power , low power , zero powe , infinite power أرجو من أي شخص أن يقدر علي حل هذا السأل البسيط جدا لو قولت ان الأجابة للقدرة العالية تبقي صح ولو قلت للقدرة المنخفض تبقي صح ولو قولت للقدرة صفر الوحيده الخطأ ولو قولت لأقصي قدرة تبقي صح )
4- العقدة الخطيرة هي أن بيكلمك في كل شيئ في الحياة المحيط بالتكنولوجيا يعني يجيب لك أشياء لابد لها من دراسة علي الأقل عام كامل مثل البوابات والمنطق والمعالجات وزيادة في الصعوبة يلف ويدور في السأل يعني يجيب لك رسمه كامله عن الأشعة من اول التيوب ومشتملاته حتي الفيلم ومشتملاته ويقولك دي رسمة ايه بالظبط ويجيب لك أختيارات تنفع كلها للأجابة 
5- العقدة الأكثر صعوبة هي طول السأل وطول الرسم وطول قرائة السأل وأستكشاف ماذا يريد منه علماً بأن الوقت 120 دقيقة علي 70 سأل يعني محتاج ل أقل من 2 دقيقة لكل سأل مش 2دقيقه لأن لو فرضنا أن كل سأل أخذ منك 2 دقيقة بتكون عاوز 140 دقيقة يعني عاوز زيادة 20 دقيقة زيادة عن الوقت الأصل بمعني أنك في 10 أسألة لن تأجب عنها يعني بحسبه بسيطه أن الأمتحان الأصلي عبارة عن 60 سأل في 120 دقيقة وعلشان تنج عاوز كام من الأجابة الصحيحه عاوز 30 سأل يعني عاوز تأجابة علي 30 سأل صحيح ...... وأستحاله أنك تصل لهذا 
وذلك لصعوبة العوامل السابقة والمجتمعه معاً 
وأخيرا حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل في من أعطوا لمثل هذه المؤسسات ( البرومترك ) تحديد مسير موظفيهم وكوادرها .... هل لايوجد لدينا كوادر تستطيع أختبار فنيها وموظفيها أختباراً عملياً علي أرض الواقع بعيدا عن التعامل مع جهاز كمبيوتر يسيطر علي دراجات النجاح ... معلومة مهمه وأتحدي العالم كله بأن مثل هذا لم يحدث غير لدينا بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط بهذه الصعوبة وهذه الطريقة .... 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## ham-500 (20 مايو 2011)

اخوي انا اختباري الاسبوع القادم

تنصحني اركز على ايش وهذا اختباري الرابع والاخير


----------

